# Our city, south of Vancouver BC, is asking for a permit to install Lan cable



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I have never needed to pull a permit for Low voltage cat5 cable before. But a particular work order is asking for me, or another tech, to pull a permit to extend some demark lines. I have done my share of Demark line extensions that is not a big deal. But never have pulled a permit before.

What are the steps according to pull a permit? does it vary from province to province city to city? There are no requirements to be a licensed as a low voltage technician in our region of British Columbia Canada.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

British Columbia falls under the BC Safety Authority, except Burnaby, Maple Ridge, Vancouver, Victoria, West Vancouver, North Vancouver and Surrey... they all have their own inspection departments. 

Vancouver is regulating door knobs... can't be surprised they want to regulate your cat5e. That said, it could just be a generic requirement of the customer, without realizing that a permit is not required. Or maybe they're required now?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had to pull permits for cat5 many times. In the land of the free and the home of the brave, you have to have a business license in the city you are working in and pay the fees and have it inspected just like anything else.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*found out the requirments*

Need a Surity bond of 10k Need one year of experience under a employer Need to take a low energy course either though correspondence or local collage Need a FSR number. FSR stands for Field service representative and that is obtained by the BC safty authority.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Good luck, none of those can be acquired quickly.

So is it a Vancouver thing, or a BC thing that they want a permit? And who is telling you that you need a permit?


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

South of Van? Richmond? I'm curious now


----------

